# did i make the right choice



## SuperNoob (Aug 23, 2006)

I just bought these http://www.sunleaves.com/detail.asp?sku=SPG104 from the hydro store, they assured me that this light that this like would be the same as a 400watt lamp.  my grow area is small 4'x5'x21'' and the lamp just barly fits in the closet.  the set of flower bulbs for this light would only run 50-60 bucks.  after hearing all the bad things about floros i'm worried i made the wrong choice.  i was thinking that if that isn't enough light for flower i could get another one and set it on the back wall.  Am i alright with this setup?? i'm only growing 1,2,or 3 plants depending on how crowded it gets in there. 

SN


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll say a couple things before I say a couple things. 

Too many people, myself included...get excellent results using fluorescent lighting. The more I read around different forums, the bad rap seems to come from folks that arent getting the most out of their fluorescent set up, or, prolly have something not all that practical till a plant has tons of veg growth for catching the ambient light of a fluorescent.

Thats why CFLs kick ass. The bulb's ambient light doesnt get too far away from the lamp, easier for the leaves to bask in...keep the lamp 3'' away from the tops...what stretching? 

Stage growth is all about an abundance of the right part of the spectrum. Vegging under fluorescents with anything warmer than 6500k....well...I'll just say that the plants prefer, and more naturally make use of cooler colors for their vegitative stage.

Warmer colors and mass production havent met fluorescents yet. 2100K is the temp to go for for flowering. 

Myself, I switch over to HPS for flowering. Which will eventually be supplimented with 2100K fluorescents. 

Those 4 or more tube fluorescent fixtures...hmmm. More a commercial grower's choice is what they seem to me. Or the personal grower with a pretty large scale personal grow happening, the first time personal grower, who wont end up with a steady stream of females for a good while to come...those big ass fixtures put out a lot of light that younglings just dont have a chance to get a hold of...reflector or not. 

And being as a person would want the best color light...those multi-lamp fixtures mean buying two more of each color they come with. Right about then they've crossed into 600watt HPS digital ballast territory. 

Anyway, I'm not knocking the larger fixtures...just saying that they're better suited toward other uses that a small grower isnt likely to tap into.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 24, 2006)

This set up is all CFL....somewhere in the ballpark of 220-240 watts. I'm not sure the total lumen...key thing is that they're all 6500K.

It's quick, and grainy, so look close and you'll notice zero stretching...they were 8 days from germ when I did the vid.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v38/mndless1/?action=view&current=3b2f3840.flv&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch2


----------



## SuperNoob (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm really new to growing and what i'm getting from your post is that these lamps are great for veg, but for flowering they are not? even with the flowering bulbs.  the price was the main kicker.  i got the floro lamp above for $189 after tax.  and the bulbs only run 50 for the three of them(it came with grow bulbs) the HPS systems with a good vent seem to run 250-500 with out the bulb.(i know ebay is cheeper, but i prefer to use cash).  will there be enough flowering to make this whole venture worth while?  

SN


----------

